# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  تعریف event  در  sql server

## Reza Safa

با سلام
می خواستم بدون در sql server  می توانیم event را تعریف و در application آن را handle کنیم

مثال
من در جدولی رکوردی را ذخیره - حذف - update می کنم این را توسط triger کنترل می کنم
حالا بدون اینکه این اطلاعات مربوط به triger را ذخیره کنم
 یک event تعریف کنم و event در برنامه برای مدیر برنامه ارسال بشه که فلان رکورد ثبت یا حذف یا update بشه یا نه
ممنون میشم اگر کسی کمک کنه

----------


## Reza Safa

راستی ممنون میشم در این ضمینه علاوه بر راهنمایی نمونه کدی هم قرار دهید

----------


## baktash.n81@gmail.com

در SQL می تونید exption ایجاد کنید و در برنامه هندلش کنید ... برای اینکه ثبت اطلاعات بعد از تایید ادمین انجام بشه شما احتیاج به یک flag دارید ... flag صفر یعنی اطلاعاتی که ثبت شده اما تایید نشده ... 
با تریگر دقیقا چی رو کنترل می کنید ؟!؟! تریگر برای حالات خیلی خاص هست ... اگه شما منطق برنامه رو با تریگر پیاده سازی کنید اصلا فکر خوبی نیست ...


یه نگاهی به این بندازید SQLDependency

----------

